# Where to buy Tajima in Phils?



## eneri8 (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm a newbie and ready to invest in a tajima embroidery machine. Read a lot of good review with the brand. Do anyone know where I can purchase the cheapest Tajima single head embroidery machine here in the Philippines?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Their distributor in the U.S. is Hirsch Hirsch - Apparel Decorating Solutions. They have centers in NY and OH. Not sure which one might be closest to you.


----------



## eneri8 (Oct 18, 2008)

splathead said:


> Their distributor in the U.S. is Hirsch Hirsch - Apparel Decorating Solutions. They have centers in NY and OH. Not sure which one might be closest to you.


Thanks Sir Joe! It's quite far...let say oceans away from me. Looking for a distributor here in the Philippines. I don't know if I can afford the shipping fees if the machine will be coming from the U.S.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Oops, my bad! I just read your title and though you meant Philadelphia!!! 

They have a distributor in Quezon City.


----------



## ND101 (Nov 27, 2008)

eneri8 said:


> I'm a newbie and ready to invest in a tajima embroidery machine. Read a lot of good review with the brand. Do anyone know where I can purchase the cheapest Tajima single head embroidery machine here in the Philippines?


You can call me at 02 9866344 and I will help you where to buy an embroidery machine Tajima or Barudan.

ND101


----------

